# Tripod Bag / Case



## ddashti (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a Manfrotto 546B tripod paired with a Manfrotto 504HD fluid head. I'm having trouble finding the right bag/case for it. On the B&H website it recommends three cases but doesn't mention if that case will fit with the head attached or not (what I'm aiming for).

1) http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/888588-REG/Manfrotto_mb_mbag100pnhd_Tripod_Bag_Padded_100CM.html

2) http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/820627-REG/HPRC_HPRC6300WTRIBLACK_Wheeled_Hard_Case_for.html

3) http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/820626-REG/HPRC_HPRC6300WEBLACK_Wheeled_Hard_Case_W_O.html

Any ideas on which one would fit the tripod+head together?


----------



## eli452 (Mar 31, 2015)

I know nothing about the bags you asked about, but recommend the RRS bags. It opens at the top quiver-style and all the way. Padded with shoulder strap.
http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/Tripod-Bags/


----------



## Wick (Apr 7, 2015)

ddashti said:


> I have a Manfrotto 546B tripod paired with a Manfrotto 504HD fluid head. I'm having trouble finding the right bag/case for it. On the B&H website it recommends three cases but doesn't mention if that case will fit with the head attached or not (what I'm aiming for).
> 
> 1) http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/888588-REG/Manfrotto_mb_mbag100pnhd_Tripod_Bag_Padded_100CM.html
> 
> ...



Don't know about the hard cases, but the Manfrotto soft case has plenty of room for your head


----------

